# Lí do bạn nên chọn mua nệm bông ép



## Tu Anh (21/3/19)

Nệm bông ép là sản phẩm được phân khúc ở cho hầu hết mọi đối tượng khách hàng với giá thành tương đối rẻ, thiết kế gấp 3 gọn nhẹ dễ sử dụng hay di chuyển đến bất kì đâu mà không mất nhiều sức người.

Nệm bông ép được cấu tạo từ hàng nghìn sợi bông cao cấp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu. Nhờ độ cứng đặc trưng của nệm bông ép, do đó nệm không bị quá nềm và bồng bềnh như các dòng nệm khác, giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không gây đau lưng và có độ cứng lý tưởng phù hợp với người có bệnh lý về cột sống như thoát vị đĩa đệm, đau nhứt cột sống, hay đau dây thần kinh tọa.  Sau đây là ...Lý Do Bạn Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Bông Ép cho gia đình mình sử dụng:

*1. Đảm bảo tính an toàn tuyệt đối:*
- Thành phần chính cấu tạo nên chiếc nệm bông ép là  sợi bông cao cấp (Polyester) cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu.

- So với những chiếc rẻ tiền như nệm mút, nệm hơi thì nệm bông ép tương đối tốt hơn bởi được làm từ các sợi bông ép chặt với nhau tạo độ cứng tối ưu, không bị lún xẹp, nhằm hỗ trợ cho cột sống lưng luôn được giữ ở tư thế thẳng, không cong võng, đau nhức lưng.






_Nệm bông ép đảm bảo tính an toàn tuyệt đối, tốt cho sức khỏe người nằm_​
*2. Khả năng thấm hút tối đa:*
Việc sử dụng nệm vào mùa đông sẽ góp phần gia tăng thêm sự ấm áp cho căn phòng, giúp bạn ngon giấc hơn hàng đêm. Tuy nhiên những ngày hè nóng bức, cơ thể bạn ra mồ hối liên tực thì liệu những chiếc nệm này có gây ra cảm giác khó chịu, hầm nóng không?

- Trả lời cho câu hỏi trên: bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng bởi nệm bông ép có đặc tính thâm hút mồ hoi hiệu quả nên hạn chế được tinh trạng hầm nóng lưng khi sử dụng ngay cả vào mùa hè.

- Đặc biệt với đặc trưng về độ cứng thì nệm bông ép luôn được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng đối với các bệnh nhân bị đau nhức lưng, người cao tuổi hay trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương.

*3. Độ chịu lực cao:*
Để không phải khó chịu khi chuyển mình thì nệm bông ép là giải pháp tối ưu nhất dành cho gia đình bạn. Cân bằng giữa trọng lượng cơ thể với chiếc nệm sẽ giúp bạn ngòn giấ mà không bị tắc động bởi các yếu tố tác động khác.

*4. Tính tiện lợi, cơ động cao:*
- Vốn đặc trưng của những chiếc nệm bông ép là nằm ở tính tiện lợi bởi nệm được thiết kế nhắm vào khả năng tiện lợi - gọn nhẹ - dễ di chuyển. Không những thế, áo nệm bông ép được các nhà sản xuất thiết kế tỉ mĩ trong từng chiếc áo bọc nệm, có khóa dây kéo, dễ dàng tháo lắp vệ sinh nệm.

- Khi diện tích không gian sống của bạn không quá thoải mái thì nệm bông ép là sự lựa chọn lý tượng để tiết kiệm diện tích.






_Thiết kế gáp 3 tiện lợi, tính cơ động cao_​
*5. Đa dạng chủng loại:*
Nhằm cung cấp nhiều chủng loại  giúp khách hàng lựa chọn thoải mái hơn dòng sản phẩm nệm phù hợp với sở thích cũng như đáp ứng theo túi tiền của người tiêu dùng, nệm bông ép xuất hiện với đa dạng mẫu mã các thương hiệu như Everon, Edena, TATANA, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Hàn Việt Hải...Ở mỗi thương hiệu nệm sẽ có ưu điểm riêng nên khi mua nệm bạn nên xem xét và đến tận cửa hàng chọn sẽ là phương án tốt nhất.

*6. Giá cả hợp lý:*
So với nệm cao su thì các dòng nệm được sản xuất từ sợi bông ép có giá thành tương đối rẻ hơn nhiều, mặc dù sở hữu khá nhiều ưu điểm.

Với 6 ưu điểm bên trên của nệm bông ép thì chắc hẵn anh/chị không nên bỏ qua những chiêc nệm siêu tiên lợi này khi có ý định trang trí hóa phòng ngủ thêm phần ấm áp đúng không nè. Để tìm hiểu hiểu chi tiết hơn thông tin về sản phẩm + chương trình khuyến mãi anh/chị có thể liên hệ cho chúng tôi qua thông tin bên dưới:
Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

